# Mirrors...



## TreeTarget (Apr 4, 2010)

Started with a bunch of cheap-framed mirrors, removed the frames for the mirror and backing. Work in progress...


----------



## isaaccarlson (Apr 4, 2010)

gonna look real nice.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Apr 4, 2010)

Sweet! Gonna look nice TT.

(See, I told ya we'll get along fine in another thread.)


----------



## TreeTarget (Apr 5, 2010)

Halfway tempted to try a light maple stain on this mirror, but going to stick with a natural look with clear finish. Viewable mirror measurements will be 25"x37". Next one may be unpealed, like the chairs...


----------

